# Best Prep Course for the SE



## kvandy (Dec 14, 2021)

I am looking identify the best preparation course for the SE Vertical exam. Options I am aware of include:

AEI
PPI
School of PE
NCSEA


----------



## Shannonsider_2016 (Dec 14, 2021)

I took the AEI for Vertical and Lateral (Bridges). Would highly recommend.


----------



## StructuralNewB (Dec 14, 2021)

I also took AEI courses this summer, passed both exams (building) in one sitting. 
AEI courses are highly recommended!!!

The materials prepared by both instructors are so well organized.
I actually just sent an email to both instructors to inform them about this great news today after I got my result this morning~


----------



## Be-n (Dec 14, 2021)

I did AEI Vertical in the Spring 2021, Lateral in the Fall 2021. Both were successful, highly recommended.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Dec 14, 2021)

Took AEI for vertical forces (bridges) this Fall and passed. I’m already enrolled for their lateral course for next cycle. Their binders and lectures are great. Highly recommend.


----------



## Kalep Kanode (Dec 16, 2021)

Cannot recommend AEI highly enough. Passed both (bridges) on first try thanks to them. It's not cheap, but if you put in the work you'll most likely save yourself from having to pay $500 to take the test again.


----------



## AC_Bridge (Dec 16, 2021)

I got "Acceptable" for SE Vertical Bridge. Plan to take SE Lateral Bridge next October.
I am also looking for buying some standards, such as TMS 402-602 2016 and AISC Seismic Design Manual 3th Edition.
If any of you are going to sell some of your study materials or codes, please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## Kalep Kanode (Dec 16, 2021)

Just sent you a message


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Dec 17, 2021)

kvandy said:


> I am looking identify the best preparation course for the SE Vertical exam. Options I am aware of include:
> 
> AEI
> PPI
> ...


@AEI


----------



## EBAT75 (Dec 19, 2021)

Can those who took AEI courses and passed share your experiences with regard to the level of difficulty in the actual exams compared to the AEI binder sample problems, sample exams, both breadth and depth portions? Did you do all the problems in the binders?


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Dec 19, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> Can those who took AEI courses and passed share your experiences with regard to the level of difficulty in the actual exams compared to the AEI binder sample problems, sample exams, both breadth and depth portions? Did you do all the problems in the binders?


I bought all of the practice material I could get my hands on. AEI was by far the closest to the exam material in difficulty. 

I remember their practice exam afternoon portions being a little more difficult than the actual exams, but still in the same ballpark.

One of their best features is that every time you finish a section of the class (steel, wood, wind, etc), they give you a timed mini exam of 10 or so questions of a similar caliber to the exam as well (these are in addition to the homeworks). So you're working on pace as well as knowledge pretty continuously


----------



## EBAT75 (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks TDW. Much appreciated.


----------



## Be-n (Dec 19, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> Can those who took AEI courses and passed share your experiences with regard to the level of difficulty in the actual exams compared to the AEI binder sample problems, sample exams, both breadth and depth portions? Did you do all the problems in the binders?


I definitely did all problems that AEI assigned, both in the binder and online. I actually did more than that for few topics that I felt not very good about.
I’m not sure why anyone expects to pass an exam without doing all assignments unless you read a problem and was like I got it, not worth my time. 
The level of difficulty for both depth and breadth it is pretty close. Maybe the practice exam difficulty was similar but problems were more time consuming.


----------



## EBAT75 (Dec 19, 2021)

"....unless you read a problem and was like I got it, not worth my time."
@Be-n, I am not clear on what is meant. Do you mean it's okay to not actually crank out the solution for problems in the binder that one feels he/she can be comfortable doing in the exam based on having tacked that kind of questions before? Or you mean must do regardless? I understand more the merrier but with work commitments, some students may have to ration their time.


----------



## Be-n (Dec 20, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> I bought all of the practice material I could get my hands on. AEI was by far the closest to the exam material in difficulty.
> 
> I remember their practice exam afternoon portions being a little more difficult than the actual exams, but still in the same ballpark.
> 
> One of their best features is that every time you finish a section of the class (steel, wood, wind, etc), they give you a timed mini exam of 10 or so questions of a similar caliber to the exam as well (these are in addition to the homeworks). So you're working on pace as well as knowledge pretty continuousl





EBAT75 said:


> "....unless you read a problem and was like I got it, not worth my time."
> @Be-n, I am not clear on what is meant. Do you mean it's okay to not actually crank out the solution for problems in the binder that one feels he/she can be comfortable doing in the exam based on having tacked that kind of questions before? Or you mean must do regardless? I understand more the merrier but with work commitments, some students may have to ration their time.


Yes, I “mean it's okay to not actually crank out the solution for problems in the binder that one feels he/she can be comfortable doing in the exam” .
Unfortunately, for me, I don’t think there were problems like that in AEI class. Maybe a few. So I had to schedule my time accordingly, take only one class in a time, and sacrifice some sleep for a year 
Failing and studying again is the option I could not afford. So I did my best for almost one year to make studying a priority in my schedule and made sure I keep up with all class assignments.


----------



## EBAT75 (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you Be-n for the clarification. I agree this is not a walk in the park exam.


----------



## Be-n (Dec 21, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> I bought all of the practice material I could get my hands on. AEI was by far the closest to the exam material in difficulty.
> 
> I remember their practice exam afternoon portions being a little more difficult than the actual exams, but still in the same ballpark.
> 
> One of their best features is that every time you finish a section of the class (steel, wood, wind, etc), they give you a timed mini exam of 10 or so questions of a similar caliber to the exam as well (these are in addition to the homeworks). So you're working on pace as well as knowledge pretty continuousl





EBAT75 said:


> Thank you Be-n for the clarification. I agree this is not a walk in the park exam.


Not at all. This is a first exam for me that I had to push myself to the limits. For every one of them, I felt like I barely made it.

AEI assignments were bare minimum to me. I had to do extra AASHTO problems for Vertical Exam and extra reading and review of SEAOC seismic problems (4 books total). AASHTO and Seismic, especially steel in SDC D, were my weakness. Not to mention, I tabbed and highlighted all referenced codes. In some codes, I tabbed just the main sections for quick navigation. Other Codes like NDS, ACI, Steel Construction and Seismic were fully tabbed and highlighted. Some people are trying to avoid review of codes and completely rely on binders, which is definitely a not right approach. It may only work for Masonry. I had a color coding for highlighting. Red is for important equations. Green is for the title of the section. Yellow is for an important statement/definition. Orange is for key words. I got so used to this color scheme that looking at B&W pages makes me feel lost for a second .
Being organized with tabs is not that easy as well. It doesn’t take much to overtab a reference and make a mess. This is where different tab sizes and colors help to stay organized.


----------



## EBAT75 (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes, it is a mixed strategy that is required depending on the individual exam taker's learning mode, muscle memory, experiential knowledge. Some topics need less work than others. Also interest in certain topics can help retention.

Overtabbing can also lead to over-reliance on the reference materials. Color based tabbing is good. In the end, a certain dose of luck is also useful on top of everything. Thanks for sharing your experience and good luck in your SE life. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Stewie (Dec 29, 2021)

AEI!!! Very very helpful course.


----------

